# What have you done with your Roscoe 8?



## HerosMustRise (May 18, 2018)

So I picked up a Roscoe 8 about 4 weeks ago, it is a great bike. Like most bikes there are some components that could use improvement. Always wanting the best.

I want to ask, what are some of the things you have all done with your Roscoe?

(Dad and I considering a Fox 34 Float):thumbsup:


----------



## TheDwayyo (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd ask this in the Trek forum.


----------



## Toogy (May 20, 2015)

I went nuts with mine lol

Fox Rhythm 34 Fork
XT brakes & rotors
SLX drivetrain & rear derailleur
XT shifter
Cromag Saddle

I got caught up in with upgrade fever after I got it and it was too cold to ride haha. Probably didn't need to do all that, but it's a sweet one of a kind ride now!


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Tossed it out the window because it sugged Baulz.


----------



## kmac2 (Sep 18, 2015)

.


----------



## kmac2 (Sep 18, 2015)

Toogy said:


> I went nuts with mine lol
> 
> Fox Rhythm 34 Fork
> XT brakes & rotors
> ...


I got mine summer 2020 (2021 model). I'm starting my upgrades slowly. New pedals, saddle and going tubeless. I'm definitely interested in going with Shimano XT shifter/derailleur as that's what I had upgraded to on my previous (stolen!) bike and really liked it. I have no complaints with the brakes so far. I'm new to the plus size world and still getting used to it. Maybe a fork upgrade down the road as the stock RS Gold 35 is a bit chonky. I'd like to see a follow up report from you after riding with your upgrades.


----------



## piperboi (Feb 15, 2021)

kmac2 said:


> I got mine summer 2020 (2021 model). I'm starting my upgrades slowly. New pedals, saddle and going tubeless. I'm definitely interested in going with Shimano XT shifter/derailleur as that's what I had upgraded to on my previous (stolen!) bike and really liked it. I have no complaints with the brakes so far. I'm new to the plus size world and still getting used to it. Maybe a fork upgrade down the road as the stock RS Gold 35 is a bit chonky. I'd like to see a follow up report from you after riding with your upgrades.


I would also like to add a new fork thinking about a pike or something


----------



## kmac2 (Sep 18, 2015)

Follow up on changes so far. Went tubeless and have changed saddle and pedals. I have to say that going tubeless on this bike REALLY makes a big difference in both weight and handling. It's still not as nimble as the bike it replaced (standard 27.5), but definitely a big improvement. I also took it in to the shop for my free tune up. They tuned the fork and I also mentioned the derailleur was sluggish. So they fixed that. Shifting is now much more snappy. Overall it feels like a new bike and is more fun to ride.
If your feeling a bit underwhelmed with this bike (as I was), the above changes will likely improve your opinion.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Supposedly Trek has a new Roscoe in the works. Maybe soon.


----------

